# Disintegrating/crumbling into powder acoustic foam panels (Sonex?)



## Udo (Mar 25, 2015)

I have about a dozen unused large acoustic foam panels (something like 200 x 60cm each) that are completely falling apart and crumbling into powder! I think they're Sonex. I don't think the room they're stored in is damp.

Any ideas on what can cause that?


----------



## wst3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Foam disintegrates over time... especially some of the older formulations.

You think that's bad, that same foam was used in the cases for microphones - you have to keep an eye on it or you get that crap inside the microphone - hardly fatal, but a real pain to clean!

I've got about a dozen cases that date back to the 1980s that I need to get new foam for!

There are a lot of environmental factors that can cause it, moisture is probably the worst, but extreme temperatures can also be a problem.

And age...


----------



## Kardon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got some Sonex panels that are over 20 years old and still like new. But there's a post on Stereophile that says the lifespan is about 15-20 years, supposedly verified by the manufacturer.

http://www.stereophile.com/content/sone ... l-lifespan


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd contact Sonex and ask them what to do.

Maybe they'll replace them. They should.


----------



## Udo (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

I bought them 2nd hand 16-18 years ago. Still, I'm really surprised, because I've never read a warning from any manufacturer re limited life span of foam panels. The current state may actually be a real health hazard, because some of it has turned into very fine powder.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 26, 2015)

Sunlight can cause this.


----------



## Udo (Mar 27, 2015)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> Sunlight can cause this.


The panels haven't been exposed to any sunlight. Bill Thompson mentioned moisture as the main factor. Although the room isn't what I would call damp, there may have been some moisture on occasions.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Direct sunlight will damage older Sonex products. It is mentioned it a footnote somewhere. I did not mention it because I can't remember the last time I saw direct sunlight in a recording studio??? Do you??


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 28, 2015)

wst3 @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw direct sunlight in a recording studio??? Do you??



In mine  fortunately. I guess I could not live long in a room without windows.
And yes, they are open sometimes, and even if not then the remaining light is enough to bleach out things and crumble synthetic materials over years, at least here.


----------

